# شرح للحام بالقوس الكهربي ( عربي )



## محمد القداح (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني الأعزاء مرفق طريقه اللحام بالقوس الكهربي اللتي لا يستغني عنها جميع العاملين بالمجال الهندسي وغيرهم :
آمل أن يكون مفيداً .

http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/24248519/------------.pdf.html


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محايد (25 أغسطس 2010)

*توضيح*

من الواضح ان عنوان كتاب هذا المعهد خطأ من الناحية العلمية "اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي"
طبعا هذه ترجمة حرفية غير صحيحة مع احترامي للمعهد المهني واصحابه...
Arc is a very strong light between 2 poles
مثل المبين في الصورة التالية
لكن يا جماعة الجزء المشار اليه في الصور التوضيحية في الكتيب المرفق على انه هو Arc ليس صحيح هذا الجزء يسمى الصهارة
او welding pool


----------



## khaled1126 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااا


----------

